# Need female in Southern IL area



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Klardae died, and I can't leave her sister, Zinc, alone... she has at least a good year left. I will NEVER adopt from a pet store again. I need to know if anyone who lives in or near the VERY VERY southern part of Illinois has any females or neutered male rats they need homes for. If you must give out a pair... well, I have room for 3 in the cage. Anybody...?

We are willing to go to St. Louis.

The rat should be strong and able to stick up for itself, as Zinc is a fairly pushy rat.

EDIT: Found a pair! Thank you.


----------

